# mac has blue screen



## mykeb1 (Oct 16, 2006)

my mac g5 is showing a blue screen with little box with two faces in it flashing 
a question mark
worked fine hours before this accured


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Its a problem booting up. Have you tried restarting your machine?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106464

this may help you


----------



## Ferendon (Aug 13, 2003)

You've been infected with the "Microsoft.Windows.BSOD" Virus, please destroy your machine

 

Just Kidding of course!


----------



## mykeb1 (Oct 16, 2006)

the g5 is wirless keyboard and mouse screen is gray flashing questionmark


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

As alluded to above, the computer is having a problem booting up. The computer is searching for a valid system file, but is having no luck in so doing. Something is amiss in your installation of the OS.

A reinstall is probably the only means of fixing this, but there _may_ be something that the Disk Utility can do after booting from the installation disk (by holding C during the startup process with the disk inserted into the computer). Run Disk Utility, tell it to fix permissions, see if that helps. When it doesn't, ask it to verify disk. If it tells you there are problems you'll likely need to repair the disk.

I don't know what that means for the files that are on the disk, but it's probably not good.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I usually use DiskWarrior to check my drive... only had to use it once though on my own machine.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

That _would_ be preferable, but I was working on the assumption (given the information received) that such an application would not be immediately available to the original poster, and wanted to offer some assistance that might prove expeditious, even if ultimately futile.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

System Prefs > Startup Disk and selct Mac OS X ?


----------



## Ferendon (Aug 13, 2003)

VegasACF said:


> That _would_ be preferable, but I was working on the assumption (given the information received) that such an application would not be immediately available to the original poster, and wanted to offer some assistance that might prove expeditious, even if ultimately futile.


 Holy crap....

Look what Star Trek did to his brain...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I don't think a firm grasp of the proper use of the English language can be attributed to a television show. But thanks for the input. :shrug:

Just out of curiosity, have _any_ of your 92 posts been even remotely helpful? 

And what does Star Trek have to do with anything?


----------



## mykeb1 (Oct 16, 2006)

okay tried to use start up disc1 it says something like "select destination for volume" now what


----------



## mykeb1 (Oct 16, 2006)

someone suggested it may be hardrive gone


----------



## mykeb1 (Oct 16, 2006)

also noticed in log it has a lot of missing cache, the start up disk will not allow me to go any further than select destination but it has nothing to select from?????
only option it give is "go back" and it will not spit out disc when i shut off


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

While you are using the install CD, look in "Tools" in the menu bar and you should find Disk Utility. Us this utility to format your HD in the MacOS Extended. This should fix your problems of the installer not being able to recognize the drive. Currently you have it formated for Windows and not for OS X.


----------

